# de de dee me and these Damn Burton Cartels



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

So I originally ordered some Union Force SL bindings off the internet. Turns out that the bindings were too large so I returned them for a smaller pair. In the process, the clerk over the phone recommended the 2011 Burton cartel bindings. He convinced me to get them instead because they are 50 dollars cheaper, a lot lighter and more responsive. I couldn't help but agree with him and chose to get the Cartel bindings with a 50 dollar refund... YAY was my original thought.

Today, these Cartels came in the mail and the first thing I said was WTF.... These things are 100 percent plastic. Sliding my finger over the heel cup scratched them and I was uber bummed out that these fucking things were plastic. Also, the foam on the base and highback seem like they are made of the shittiest foam out there. The foam feels like its going to rub off after 10 days of riding. 

Does anyone have some good news to tell me about the Cartels and why they are plastic? Any experienced users of the Cartels have some good feedback for me? I am tempted to fork out 50 more dollars again and get the Unions but I honestly don't know what to do right now. Help me out por favor

Sincerely,

Boat Shredder


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought Cartels cost more than forces? Are you sure you got the Cartels and not the customs or something?


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

Burton Cartels are 230

Union Force SL's are 280

I ordered the Force SL, not the regular Force.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

All Burtons are all plastic. Same as K2 and Flux. Its not a bad thing. But Honestly I think the SL's are a better binding than the Cartels. I don't know why he said they were lighter, they shouldn't be. The foam is the same, EVA, but the Unions may be a "higher" quality EVA. You also have to take into consideration the stock forward lean of Burton. 

I would say as far as performance, if you're going to be jibbing a fair amount the Cartels will be painfully annoying. If you're doing mostly freeriding, both will give you good performance but the Cartels might do a fair bit better.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I unno man reading some reviews on the web a lot of reviews about the baseplate snapping. I just bought Exiles and those are Metal so I don't know what to tell ya big wheel.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Puggy said:


> I unno man reading some reviews on the web a lot of reviews about the baseplate snapping. I just bought Exiles and those are Metal so I don't know what to tell ya big wheel.


Whats Metal about them?

Reviews of SL's or Cartels snapping?


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

The Cartels are without a doubt lighter. I am worries the EVA injected foam will rub into my pants. My last burton bindings did that and they destroyed my pants with black smears. I don't want that. 

MY BIG QUESTION THOUGH IS:

Who will pay 50 more dollars for the Force SL's? Are the Force's worth the extra money?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In my opinion, Yes. Burton forward lean is torture for me. I hate it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Union Bindings = repackaged Drakes. You made the better choice and I highly doubt your "finger" scratched a composite Nylon/Plastic.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I like my repackaged Drakes.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I lied my Exiles are also not metal but seem sturdy, I don't believe you should have any issues with the materials snapping. The only way I could see snapping occurring is due to pressure in the base plate due to over tightening the screws...


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

Back to the original question....

Who here would fork out an extra 50 dollars to get the unions?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Why would anyone limit themself to just forces or cartels? There are soo many good binders that can be had for that price.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Plenty of guys are hucking HUGE shit with Cartels. I don't think you'll have any problems.


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

J.Schaef said:


> Why would anyone limit themself to just forces or cartels? There are soo many good binders that can be had for that price.


Ay man, I am up for any suggestions on good bindings. What do u have in mind?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I put 50+ days of hard shredding on my Cartels and the only thing I've had issues with is one of the ankle strap ratchets (bent mounting bracket from a nice wreck). Good binding IMO, I definitely enjoyed mine, but there are other options out there. Why not take a look at some Rome Targas or Ride Alphas? They're both comparable to the Cartel and Force SL.

Would I pay $50 more for the Unions? Probably not, I never jumped on the Union bandwagon. Would I choose the Cartels instead? Maybe, but not after looking at all my other options.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Having rocked some Cartels for a couple years, I hated them simply because the parts were constantly breaking and the toecap slipped. They've changed the toecap since then, but not sure about durability.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I love my Burton Snowboard, outerwear, and boots... but I hate Burton bindings. Cartels aren't bad, but they aren't worth the price in my honest opinion.

$230 you say?

Screw the Unions and Cartels. Hop on this:

Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2011

If you don't hop on it, I'm not talking to you anymore since there is no hope for you. Mmmmm... Rome 390 straps... Mmmm... Canted footbeds (3 for each binder)... Freestyle flex.... Rome customer service.... Effin DEEEELISSH!


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

What about the Flux TT30's?


I currently have a pair of Cartel's that are about 4-5 years old, bought them off craigslist for $50. They seem to work good for me... but I don't have much to compare with. My previous bindings were over 10 years old, made by RED (Burton subsidiary) that doesn't even make bindings anymore.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd ride the Unions if they paid me 50 bucks to do it otherwise why ride pieces of shit that the screws come loose on or ratchets that haven't been redesigned since fucking 1997.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Ya I say go with Rome or Flux.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

ride bindings......made from aluminum


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Rome 390 Bosses. Nuff said.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

i dont know how many it is now but i vote 390 boss's, wish i had the money for them.... or the need! haha


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I am not a Burton fan myself, but I can say that many of my instructor coworkers swear by their Cartels. There are super lightweight and that material is not as cheap plastic as it seems. It is a carbon fiber resin "thing" That they claim is actually stronger than the aluminum of other bindings.


I'll swear by my Cartels. In my 15+ years of snowboarding my 2010 Cartel EST (don't knock this until you try it) are probably one of the best feelings underfoot I've ever had.


----------



## multisample (Nov 29, 2009)

I have some 09 Cartels and I think they are great minus one thing ..... the damned toe cap comes up/off the front boot after a while. Its a problem in a lot of bindings, not just Cartels though. Still, if it weren't for that I would have no complaints. They are just the right amount of stiffness to do all types of riding and plenty light. I usually keep 2 types of bindings around and the Cartels are my default. Of course, I didn't pay beginning of the year price on them either  Now if I could find a way to make the toe cap a little more reliable ...


----------

